# Grazing muzzles- thoughts on them?? for or against?



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

I have always used a grazing muzzle on my shetland pony. he gets it on every night and off again each morning. He was given to us because he was naught and also constantly foundering. Since using the muzzle the foundering has stopped, he also maintain a healthy weight and dosnt get bloated from suctioning as much grass as he can down his throat.

I find this is a kinder treatment than just locking him up and reducing his food. The muzzle allows some grazing, so it allows a healthier digestive system ( horses are designed to be constantly eating small amounts), he still get to run around the paddock and exercise with other horses, instead of staionairy in a stable. so he fitter and happier. I now want to use this on a mare i have who has real weight problems she from the wild and her metabolsim turns every scrap of food into body fat. 

has anybody else used muzzles to succesfully manage overwieght horses?? or used them for any other reason?


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

100% FOR.

I used one 24/7 on my Arab gelding who was very overweight upon returning from lease. He had never looked better and was still out with his friends, excercising, and trickle feeding through his muzzle.

Fantastic inventions.


----------



## Ferhoodled (Jun 7, 2011)

wild_spot said:


> 100% FOR.
> 
> I used one 24/7 on my Arab gelding who was very overweight upon returning from lease. He had never looked better and was still out with his friends, excercising, and trickle feeding through his muzzle.
> 
> Fantastic inventions.


Have you had any problems with the muzzle getting caught up on things? It would theoretically be a breakaway if it's leather, but I don't know how this works out practically. Just curious if you've had any trouble with sticking, or with the horse being able to ditch it...?


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

My shetty rubs it on everything, fences, trees troughs ans hasnt got caught yet, mine is nylon webbing so it wouldnt break away bt havnt had trouble..


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Mine was nylon that had a velcro breakaway section. He was checked daily and never had it caught. Once or twice he got one ear out, I assume due to rubbing, but never ditched it. He isn't really the type to ditch it though - My other horse was right in between sizes, the cob was too small but the full was too easy for him to get off!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Out of 8 horses in our barn, 4 use grazing muzzles when they are out on the grass. My 2 are on for weight control, on at night, off during the day when one goes on dry lot and the other in a stall. One boarders horse wears one when she is out, even when in a field with minimal grass, since she is elderly, and founders just looking at spring grass. The mini-well, to prevent founder also, altho she is tricky, and gets it off occassionally.

I love them, except for the rubs they tend to get under their chins. I would caution tho-I read this spring....don;t remember where-that if you leave them out on grass during the time the muzzle is off, they will inhale as much grass during that time only as they would have without the muzzle the whole time. In other words, they make up for lost time.

We have not had issues with them getting caught, only occassionally getting them off, particularly with a fly mask on.


----------



## Ferhoodled (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, well from all of your experiences, it sounds like a pretty good deal, especially for easy keepers. Thanks for the replies, and sorry if I hijacked the thread at all


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I love them, except for the rubs they tend to get under their chins. I would caution tho-I read this spring....don;t remember where-that if you leave them out on grass during the time the muzzle is off, they will inhale as much grass during that time only as they would have without the muzzle the whole time. In other words, they make up for lost time


thats why Wildey had his on 24/7 - He wasn't losing with it 12 on/12 off.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

My pony can't eat with it at all! So he is without on a field, where it's almost no grass and I put it on when I take them out to graze on a real grass 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Another 100% for. 

I have two easy keepers plus a 10 H pony and lush pasture, without the muzzles they'd all be shut up in a dry lot. 

Mine are the rubber and nylon webbing type, we've had to get pretty creative about repairing the bottoms but they can't get them off.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

another FOR.

my gelding wears one for his 12hrs in the pasture. sometimes i have it off if the grass is not good, but for the most part its ON. it has saved him from being super fat with inflamed feet. 

the only issue is the face rubbing. once his face starts rubbing i will give him a break from the muzzle for a couple days then put it back on.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

manca said:


> My pony can't eat with it at all! So he is without on a field, where it's almost no grass and I put it on when I take them out to graze on a real grass
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He would if you let him go long enough

I have two insulin resistant horses. The 12 yr old refused to eat thru the muzzle for three solid *weeks*. I was not going to let him win because he had sub-clinical laminitis in four hooves and his insulin level was 115; 50 is acceptable.

I had to bring him in every day around 1:00 PM to feed him hay and let him eat salt. He generally stayed in a few hours, then it was back out again until supper time, when he came in for the night.

It was tough love at it's "finest".

I switched from the Weaver muzzles that TSC sells to the Tough-1 Easy Breath. The grazing holes are bigger, so they're not for every "fatty" out there.

I bought them because the breathing holes are big. The horse in question has big head and would struggle to breath in the Weaver's; he would run to the corner of his stall when he saw the muzzle coming at him.

He willingly puts his head in the Easy Breathe muzzle.

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Tough-1 Easy Breathe Grazing Muzzle

Living where I live, my two IR horses where muzzles for daytime turnout about 9 months out of the year - I hate that for them but I don't have a choice if I want them to stay healthy and alive. They come in at night.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

*grazing muzzle*

Big fan of the grazing muzzle. My mare gets to graze during the daytime with her buddy, and I know it makes her happy to be out with him. It was hard to get the right size for her, but once I did, she is comfortable and doesn't even try to get it off.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Another vote 120% in favor of them, for all the reasons previously stated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

100% for here, too. They are a must have for my big gelding and my littlest pony mare in the summer months.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I have found that if you put sheep skin on the muzzles they wont rub the horse's face. The only down side is that if you put sheep skin on the head stall, it does make it a little eastier for them to get the muzzles off. My horse usually gets his off about once a week.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

They are a great thing.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

saying it right now- worst thing I ever did for my horse. it was suggested to me because my horse windsucks- it didn't stop him, he was able to do it right through the maliable rubber/plastic, and because he was underweight it stopped him from getting the "grass and hay" he was supposed to be able to get. It also made him pout lol. He would just stand there, and he looked pathetic. I use the collar now. I guess if you had a really fat horse, it would be okay, but a hole the size of a quarter isn't going to allow grass through; the muzzle just forces the grass down. I think they are stupid and pointless.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

My boy gets his muzzle half the time. I was worried about him just making up for it during the night, since he's on grass 24/7, but he still has lost weight with it on.
He has a couple rubs on his cheeks, but I'm putting it over a fly mask now. One of his pasture-mates likes to grab it and pull him around, but even still they've only managed to get it off once so far.
But I feel bad for him. Whenever it's on he stands alone, well away from the herd, and pouts. He hasn't figured out how to eat with it on, even though I've fed him occasional treats and some grass through the little hole. He's been wearing it for over a month now, and he seems to have just given up trying. He's a VERY social horse, so it breaks my heart to see him out there alone.
I can't wait until I can take it off again, but for now weight management is more important.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

love them my fat fat fat pony is into month 2ith a muzzle and literally eight is dropping off him! he is only 12.2 so my cousin only rides him 2 times a week walking and trotting not a great exercise regime for a larger load!
Have also used it on a horse here for training she was just vicious with her teeth when travelling so muzzled her up for each ride


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SAsamone said:


> saying it right now- worst thing I ever did for my horse. it was suggested to me because my horse windsucks- it didn't stop him, he was able to do it right through the maliable rubber/plastic, and because he was underweight it stopped him from getting the "grass and hay" he was supposed to be able to get. It also made him pout lol. He would just stand there, and he looked pathetic. I use the collar now. I guess if you had a really fat horse, it would be okay, but a hole the size of a quarter isn't going to allow grass through; the muzzle just forces the grass down. I think they are stupid and pointless.


I think your issue should be with the person who suggested the wrong equipment for the job, not the piece of equipment. (Or maybe you did not understand their recommendation correctly, there are other types of muzzles designed to reduce cribbing.)

Do you hate screwdrivers because they can not hammer in a nail effectively?

Grazing muzzles are not meant to help with cribbing. They are meant to reduce the amount of grass intake of a horse. They do that job quite well, so they are far from stupid and pointless.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Reducing the grass intake a horse gets should not even be considered. If a horse gets fat on grass and stays fat, then don't feed it anything else. I stand by my opinion. However, I will agree with you that the person who suggested it to stop the cribbing was rediculous lol


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

Sasamone- Some horses can't handle all the grass they eat. My mini will colic very easily if she has constant access to grass, so we only turn her out for short periods of time. Now I'm considering a grazing muzzle though, because I would like her to have 24/7 turnout instead of being cooped in her stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SAsamone said:


> Reducing the grass intake a horse gets should not even be considered. If a horse gets fat on grass and stays fat, then don't feed it anything else.


LOL!

What if they get VERY obese on grass and get nothing else?

Which if I had to guess, is the reason why most people use them.


I personally prefer my horses to not founder because they are too fat. Since I would rather they be able to walk around all day instead of being closed in a tiny area a grazing muzzle keeps their weight in check and allows them the ability to freely interact with the herd.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Agreed. A horse who gorges on grass, especially when its high in sugars is at risk for founder. It also can cause obesity in horses. It is an essential tool for people who have lush pastures.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm sorry- I have to disagree, and mabye it's just because of where I live. In Florida, we have grass year round- it gets no richer one season than the other. So having a horse founder or get obese on grass is just ludicrous. And if you are that worried about your horse, and don't want them to be in a stall, then build a seperate paddock filled with dirt, and put another horse in there. There are other ways around sticking a muzzle on a horse. Muzzles are for dogs. Not to mention the fact that having ANYTHING on a horse, even a halter, while they are free in a pasture is very dangerous. Many horses in my area, including one of my own, have gotten injured, sometimes seriously, by getting caught on fencing or whatnot. Sorry, but that's my opinion and the thread did ask 'for or against.' I, clearly, am against.

After-thought: If grass is so bad for horses, why is that their diet naturally???


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

People do keep horses in other parts of the country/world than Florida, maybe you did not realize that.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

**** really!?!? thanks for that. I simply meant to imply that where I am from influences my opinion. You don't see them down here.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

SAsamone said:


> After-thought: If grass is so bad for horses, why is that their diet naturally???


 
It is true, based on my experience, that horses that are turned out 24/7 do have a metabolism suited for eating grass. I always have to put muzzles on weeks after the horses that are in stalls, I agree on that. But we do not keep horses in the "natural environment" anymore. They are not meant to be in a stall. They are meant to be constantly moving and grazing. Which is why we give them hay. 

Also, a lot of owners will lime their fields making them full of nutrients. The grass they are eating now is not the same grass they were eating years and years ago.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

SAsamone said:


> saying it right now- worst thing I ever did for my horse. it was suggested to me because my horse windsucks- it didn't stop him, he was able to do it right through the maliable rubber/plastic, and because he was underweight it stopped him from getting the "grass and hay" he was supposed to be able to get. It also made him pout lol. He would just stand there, and he looked pathetic. I use the collar now. I guess if you had a really fat horse, it would be okay, but a hole the size of a quarter isn't going to allow grass through; the muzzle just forces the grass down. I think they are stupid and pointless.


Unfortunately I think you had a bad experience based on some pretty woeful advice someone gave you. Whoever suggested it as a cure for windsucking is not a person you should EVER consult for advice again.



SAsamone said:


> I'm sorry- I have to disagree, and mabye it's just because of where I live. In Florida, we have grass year round- it gets no richer one season than the other. So having a horse founder or get obese on grass is just ludicrous. And if you are that worried about your horse, and don't want them to be in a stall, then build a seperate paddock filled with dirt, and put another horse in there. There are other ways around sticking a muzzle on a horse. Muzzles are for dogs. Not to mention the fact that having ANYTHING on a horse, even a halter, while they are free in a pasture is very dangerous. Many horses in my area, including one of my own, have gotten injured, sometimes seriously, by getting caught on fencing or whatnot. Sorry, but that's my opinion and the thread did ask 'for or against.' I, clearly, am against.
> 
> After-thought: If grass is so bad for horses, why is that their diet naturally???


I had a horse I had to lock up in a small, dirt yard every spring time so I could strictly feed him low sugar/starch hay. If left on pasture alone at that time of year he would suffer acute laminitis. If I had have left him to graze without restricting his grass intake, it would have been the end of him.

Not pointing this out to make you feel silly, just to illustrate one example of how a grazing muzzle, if used correctly, can be a very good tool for managing a horse's diet.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you, wetrain, I very much agree with your statement. Alot of it is human error. I will agree, that stalling really messes horses up and would cause a horse to have such problems. However, as I mentioned before, I would put a horse in a bare paddock before I muzzled them.

and sarahver, you did not make me feel silly. I stand by my opinion. I believe that you can slowly introduce horses to grass without using muzzles. That's all there is to it. I just don't like them. I feel that they are dangerous, and pointless since there are other ways around them. Although, they are used, and can be, yes, used correctly and to a horses advantage. I just am personally not for them.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

SA - I think what we are all trying to say is that, even though you may not need them, plenty of other people do. They are a very useful tool for many horses. And even though most horses hate having them on (who can blame them for that) it is in their best interest.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> And even though most horses hate having them on (who can blame them for that) it is in their best interest.


Yes, kind of like us human types not eating the entire 1lb bag of M&Ms.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

I understand hun, I know that some horses need them. But I'm trying to point out that I think people use them because they are easy- not because they help the horse any more than any other way they could get the same affect. See?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SAsamone said:


> I understand hun, I know that some horses need them. But I'm trying to point out that I think people use them because they are easy- not because they help the horse any more than any other way they could get the same affect. See?


No, hun, I do not see.

I think they are a maintenance nightmare. I would much rather have my life be more simple than having to deal with grazing muzzles.

Being in charge of the well being of my animals and doing it well is more important to me than doing what is easiest.

I highly doubt anyone would agree that being closed in a small dry lot is better than a grazing muzzle for most.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

So you would rather your horse pout, and have a huge "thing" on his face, that could potentially get caught on something and cause him injury and, if not that, must definately be annoying as all get out, than be in a dry pasture with some hay and a buddy and run around like a normal horse? 

I'm not trying to be snotty, and I'm sure I sound it, and I'm not trying to single you out, I'm just pointing out what I see in the grazing muzzle and that is nothing. It's a hell of a lot easier to put a muzzle on a horse, than to build a seperate dry paddock and mantain it. That's why people use them- they are an easy fix, but not necessarily the best one for a horse. Some people don't have that option if they board. I'm not saying 'no one should use them.' I'm just saying that I think there are better ways to go about it to get the same result.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Plus, who is going to change the layout of all their fields to have dry lots. I think most BOs want lush big pastures for their horses with maybe one dry lot that is hidden for horses that are in rehab. I'm only talking from experience, I was the BM for someone who owned 300+ acres. She has a rule that no more then 5 hours can be on one field. (and we're talking about 10-14 acre fields) Plus 2 fields must always be empty. She had one dry lot, called the pony pen. And she hide it behind the indoor where visitors could not see it. She would never sacrifice her fields and put her horses on dry lots. To each his own!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Pout? Anthropomorphize much?

My horse does not pout when he is out in the pasture (wearing his grazing muzzle). He is grazing. No pouting at all.

I maintain paddocks so I am not sure what you are talking about. 
The horses who need grazing muzzles can not have free choice hay either (they get too fat on that too) so they would be standing in the paddock doing nothing. That seems far more pout worthy than wearing a grazing muzzle.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Jeepers. I did not mention the dry yard to spark a debate over which was better between a dry yard or a grazing muzzle. Each situation is different. 

Some horses need to have their grass intake restricted. If it is your horse, you can make your own decisions about which method to use. Unfortunately since horses can't talk we will never know what they would prefer, it is all conjecture.

At the end of the day a healthy horse IS a happy horse.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

You shouldn't have to change it. It should have been thought of allready lol...just kidding!

But no, seriously, you are right- to each his own. My opinion has been stated. At least my babies don't have to worry about it 

And sarahver you are right- as long as the horse is healthy that's what matters 

and Alwaysbehind- there are ways to serve freechoice hay that prevent a horse from getting too much. We call them grills- they are like metal hay nets that go over the roll.


----------



## SpiritDancer (Jun 23, 2011)

About the putting them into a dirt field thing - that wouldn't work for where I live. We have an area where it's just dirt (not a very big area, but still) and we get a lot of rain. Rain + dirt = bad puddles / slippery mud / danger in my opinion. I would not want to confine a horse in a place like that, especially with other horses where they could easily get hurt if they were running around. If you're area is different that's great, but if not you might agree that it's not the best fix to the situation.  

I'm thinking about getting a grazing muzzle for my horses. They are overweight off of a diet mostly all grass. But I have a few questions... 

- is getting stuck/hurt from wearing it a big danger?
- how long should they have it on?
- any recommended ones to use that aren't super expensive? 

I've considered using these before but was against the idea, thinking it's kind of cruel to let them see and want the grass but not be able to eat it. But this thread is changing my mind --- I'd rather them have that than be confined in a small place and cooped up.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I've never personally used one, but if I had a horse that was prone to founder because of weight, I would gladly strap one on him/her. I keep my horses out 24/7 on a 16 acre pasture, and the only place I would have to put a horse up would be in the round pen, but I would have to carry water out there from the house, since there is no running water at my barn. That and I think the horses are happier out in the pasture 24/7.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Pout? Anthropomorphize much?


I'm the one who brought up pouting earlier in the thread. Not sure how else to put it - he's usually around the herd grazing, but with his muzzle on he spends most of his time standing off alone, and he won't even make any attempt to graze with the muzzle on - even after a month.

On the other hand, he still LOVES to play with the other geldings, and run around kicking up his heels. Even with the muzzle on, the geldings will roughhouse with him sometimes. One loves to grab it and pull him around. He would hate being on a small dry lot even more than the muzzle. He needs lots of room to move around.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Ahem.

Misinformation much?

Yes, a hole the size of a penny DOES let grass through once they learn how to use it (Which is part of responsible use of a muzzle - Not leaving the horse for long periods of time until they learn how to eat and drink). My horse wore his 24/7 for a few months - he would have been well and truly dead if he couldn't eat! He ate enough to not be skinny, and be in work and still have enough energy. It curbed his intake just enough to bring his weight to an acceptable level.

Dirt yards are great for some. However - What if the only available buddy doesn't do well not on grass? How do you make a dirt yard big enough to give them appropriate excercise? (My horses paddocks are huge - They would be miserable in a little yard). How do you manage dust in summer and mud in winter? How do you build a dirt yard if your horse lives on public agistment or someone elses property (Like mine?).

My boy was perfectly happy in his muzzle. He grazed with the other horses, ran around with the other horses, and weas the best weight he has been in years.

They are not the right tool for every situation, but for some situations they are the best, and ONLY tool.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

SAsamone said:


> So you would rather your horse pout, and have a huge "thing" on his face, that could potentially get caught on something and cause him injury and, if not that, must definately be annoying as all get out, than be in a dry pasture with some hay and a buddy and run around like a normal horse?
> 
> I'm not trying to be snotty, and I'm sure I sound it, and I'm not trying to single you out, I'm just pointing out what I see in the grazing muzzle and that is nothing. It's a hell of a lot easier to put a muzzle on a horse, than to build a seperate dry paddock and mantain it. That's why people use them- they are an easy fix, but not necessarily the best one for a horse. Some people don't have that option if they board. I'm not saying 'no one should use them.' I'm just saying that I think there are better ways to go about it to get the same result.


It is easier to put a muzzle on than to build a dry lot but I think it's the dry lot that's the lazy way out if there the option for pasture is there.

My strong alpha-dominant horse is one of my IR horses. I tried to separate him when he was first diagnosed as IR and he went NUTS! Nuts enough to try and climb/push over othe fence to get to his herd.

So sorry, but he has a whole lot LESS stress on him wearing a grazing muzzle out on 22 acres, over-seeing his herd than if he were relagated to a lousy dry lot.

Muzzle are not an easy way out nor are they the lazy way out - they are what works for horses in certain circumstances. 

I have two in muzzles and neither has gotten them caught on anything yet. The worst that happened with both of them was they slippe the muzzles in the beginning because I didn't have them adjusted quite right.

The muzzles come off around 7:00 PM (or after the sun is going down) so they have some "free grazing" time before they come in at night because, thankfully, they are not so severe that they founder just looking at grass.

I bring those miserable muzzles in every single night and scrub them down with Dawn dish soap and hot water because I CARE about keeping things as sanitary as possible - there is nothing lazy about that.

When I see my 23 yr old Alpha-dominant come sashaying in every night, Walking Horse head just a-bobbin', eyes bright ears forward unless someone is trying to pass him up, I hardly think I am taking the lazy way out.

Quite the contrary, I think dry lots are the lazy way out if there is a pasture option to give the horse the freedom he needs to exercise himself and people don't want to bother with the muzzle, and can just "throw them in the dry lot. <---understanding that some folks have no choice and that's a different matter altogether.

As far as muzzles are concerned, I switched from the Weaver to these because they have bigger breather holes for my Walking Horses' big noses. They do have bigger holes to eat from, which is not a good thing for horses that have already severely foundered.

These aren't for every horse because the baskets are bigger too.
Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Tough-1 Easy Breathe Grazing Muzzle

My alpha (and IR guy) is the last on the right. The other IR horse wearing a muzzle is second from the left. All the pasture in view (22 acres total )is his to roam with a grazing muzzle. Why in the dickens would I want to dry lot him and make him crazy because he's separated from his herd, when has this to run on and gets more exerise in an hour than I could give him, hand walking or lunging in an hour?









Here is his 23-1/2 yr old self again with his BFF, the 25 yr old Arab I rescued 18 years ago. I know he doesn't like that muzzle anymore than I like my backbrace for the Level II Spondolothesis I have, but we both have to have our gear to stay healthy and keep moving in the environment we want to be in.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything. I am simply stating that I am against them, and I am entitled to my opinion. I'm glad that it works for some horses, but I think they are dangerous and just plain mean. Sorry.


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

My mare wears a grazing muzzle. She gets terribly obese on grass and I have her on a huge field of it! I have no dry lot and I do not want to stall her all the time. So I got her a muzzle. The first time I put it on she thought I was nuts and refused to eat! I left it on for four hours, kept pushing grass through the hole and showing her how to "graze" with it. She refused to even try. Every four hours I would take it off. However, she would just wait and then eat. 

So I decided some tough love was in order. I left it on the entire day and when I got back from work she had her head on the ground and was munching away!! She has no problem with it now and still keeps plenty of weight on. I almost wish they made that hole smaller! 

It may seem "mean", but I think it is way more mean to allow them to eat so much that they could colic or founder.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Sasamone, what would you do in the situations I outlined where dry-lofting is not an option? Would you forgo a muzzle because it is 'mean' and let your horse founder?

After seeing a friends horse put down because of rotated pedal bones in all four feet, I don't care how 'mean' it is, I am keeping my horses at a healthy weight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SpiritDancer said:


> - is getting stuck/hurt from wearing it a big danger?
> - how long should they have it on?
> - any recommended ones to use that aren't super expensive?


There are two types, you can buy the type that is just a muzzle and you attach it to your own halter. This would allow you to attach it to a halter that you feel safe leaving on your horse if you are not comfortable with the other style, that is the muzzle built into a halter.
I have experience with two brands, Best Friends and Weaver. The Weaver model the halter has a leather crown piece so it is basically just a break away halter like so many people use. Best Friends has a plastic clip that is considered the fail point.
My horses rub on the fence posts and the gate latch (cringe/sigh) and they have yet to manage to get the muzzles caught. I feel comfortable that if they did get caught the plastic clip would break. (Let me add that my one mare managed to get her fly mask caught on the fence once and obviously it took a bit to get herself free from that situation and she gave herself some injuries in the process so .... there is nothing we put on a horse that is truly safe.)

How long they wear it depends on why you are using it really. If your horse is just an easy keeper and you want to take some weight off you are going to have to do some trial and error to figure out how many hours work for your critter.

The Weaver brand is cheaper than the Best Friends brand by quite a bit. 

Sizing is tricky. You might want to see if you can find them in your local tack store. I bought the Medium size Weaver for my Haflinger and the bowl is smallish. It actually rubbed a raw spot on the bottom of her lower lip. The Best Friends Cob size fits my 16h block headed appy fine.


----------



## SpiritDancer (Jun 23, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> There are two types, you can buy the type that is just a muzzle and you attach it to your own halter. This would allow you to attach it to a halter that you feel safe leaving on your horse if you are not comfortable with the other style, that is the muzzle built into a halter.
> I have experience with two brands, Best Friends and Weaver. The Weaver model the halter has a leather crown piece so it is basically just a break away halter like so many people use. Best Friends has a plastic clip that is considered the fail point.
> My horses rub on the fence posts and the gate latch (cringe/sigh) and they have yet to manage to get the muzzles caught. I feel comfortable that if they did get caught the plastic clip would break. (Let me add that my one mare managed to get her fly mask caught on the fence once and obviously it took a bit to get herself free from that situation and she gave herself some injuries in the process so .... there is nothing we put on a horse that is truly safe.)


If I find one that isn't Weaver or Best Friends, is there any thing I should look for to make sure it's safe to use? 
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Um.... Make sure it has a break away feature of some sort.

Also check to make sure there is padding on the edges of the muzzle itself so it is less likely to rub your horse's face raw.


----------



## SpiritDancer (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks, I'll keep that stuff in mind when choosing one.


----------

